# Home/Portable Studio kit for novice/beginner/casual photographers



## bywhacky (Apr 2, 2013)

*Home/Portable Studio kit for novice/beginner/casual photographers -*
I  have read through the forum and others, spent weeks of my life (at  least it would appear so to my family) watching videos etc and trawling  ebay/amazon/wex and more.

 Like many my budget is small to start  with having already spent what is to me a fortune on accessories and a  few one day courses witch have sent by bank card into hiding as I learn  more and want to do more. 

 I have seen lots of kits starting at £100 and up that give some of what I believe I need but not all 

 Can any one take a look and tell me what is essential what is not and recommend budget minded sources for such


I want to do more  pets, portraits and glamor shots 



 So far I have on my list for kit to get 

 Soft box with honey comb grid (detachable) possible 2 750w 
 Umbrella reflector with removable back cover - seen one at £25 
 Backdrop support with black, white and chroma muslin not vinyl back drops found such on ebay for around £66
 hot shoe or hot shoes for flash 
 and seen some triggers on eBay that look like old fashion flash cubes that have been recommended by a photographer at goingdigital
 folding 5 way reflector around 10 -25 pounds 

 Many thanks for your comments and input folk

__________________
bywhacky's Photostream


----------



## nonamexx (Apr 2, 2013)

removed.


----------



## bywhacky (Apr 2, 2013)

I have sold a few pics and done courses to improve and learn, so guess sort of semi pro at mo but do not want to spend a fortune whilst developing my skills (no pun intended) at the moment I will be happy to cover my costs as I learn.


----------



## nonamexx (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah ok. You said novice/beginner/casual and I replied accordingly.


----------



## bywhacky (Apr 2, 2013)

when comes to this type of shots I am


----------



## Buckster (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a good wish list, but here's what I would recommend to start:

1 Studio strobe (not continuous lighting) of 150 watt-seconds or more of variable power, with a built in modeling lamp (this comes highly recommended: Flashpoint II FP320M 150 Watt AC/DC Monolight Strobe FP320M).

1 Umbrella, convertible so you can use it as a shoot-through or reflective, as large as your budget will allow (46" is a good size to start).

1 Many-in-one reflector kit, as large as your budget allows, and to make life easier, a reflector arm.

2 Light stands that go at least 6' tall, plus an umbrella holder if your light doesn't have one built in.

Then take that stuff, go to Strobist: Lighting 101 and start working through the exercises.

Get good with a one light setup first - really good - really understand it.  THEN move on to more lights, more diverse modifiers, etc.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 2, 2013)

harishankar said:


> If you're just a casual photographer, all you need is a camera. Personally I wouldn't spend so much money on what is essentially a hobby. Studio equipment is used by professionals or those looking to make a career out of photography.


This is all hogwash, and should be summarily ignored.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

google adorama flashpoint

or ebay elinchrom/profoto


----------



## bywhacky (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks buster 2wheel reassuring to know I am on the right path so to say, There is so much more to photography than just point and click. The more I learn the more I want to do and learn .........now to fine uk dealers for those lights ...................


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 2, 2013)

instead of trying to buy a few super low b udget lights, start out with one good quality light. its easier to start with one light scource and then as you become comfortable to add to it. and this way you have one quality light that will last a long time,and then you can just add another good light to it down the line.  this way when your done, you have lights that will last a long time and your not selling low budget equipment and rebuying things. it's much cheaper to buy things once then to keep working your way up the price line.


----------



## dbvirago (Apr 2, 2013)

Another vote for the Adorama flashpoint kits. Good starter lights. 2 of my 3 are still working 7 years later. The one that broke was a cheap plastic part broke off. If you get their lights, get the wireless kit that comes with it, about $50.


----------



## nonamexx (Apr 2, 2013)

Buckster said:


> harishankar said:
> 
> 
> > If you're just a casual photographer, all you need is a camera. Personally I wouldn't spend so much money on what is essentially a hobby. Studio equipment is used by professionals or those looking to make a career out of photography.
> ...



Why? Casual/novice photographers don't need a studio nor equipment especially on a tight budget. Also this OP posted in the beginner forum. I was not aware of the background for this post and hence the advice. The post was subsequently moved here.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2013)

harishankar said:


> Why? Casual/novice photographers don't need a studio nor equipment especially on a tight budget. Also this OP posted in the beginner forum. I was not aware of the background for this post and hence the advice. The post was subsequently moved here.


And you are qualified to judge what people need because?  I'm an amateur mechanic; some might say that I don't things like a brake disc micrometer, EFI test-kit, or 3/4" drive impact sockets, but I have them.  Why?  Because I want them.  If an aspiring photographer wants to develop his skill along studio lines, then why pray tell, should he or she not invest in the equipment that will allow them to do so?  

OP:  Another vote for the Flashpoint gear!


----------



## Buckster (Apr 2, 2013)

harishankar said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > harishankar said:
> ...


Because you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## nonamexx (Apr 2, 2013)

tirediron said:


> harishankar said:
> 
> 
> > Why? Casual/novice photographers don't need a studio nor equipment especially on a tight budget. Also this OP posted in the beginner forum. I was not aware of the background for this post and hence the advice. The post was subsequently moved here.
> ...



Point taken and noted. I come from a different background culture than yours and I generally don't advise people to spend lots of money on hobbies. Maybe there is a miscommunication here, I never intended it to be rude or anything - just my honest feelings/thoughts. Electronics and cameras are expensive and I am just a casual photographer myself and expressed my thoughts from my POV.


----------



## nonamexx (Apr 2, 2013)

Buckster said:


> harishankar said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...



Point noted. I wasn't trying to be sarcastic, but was genuinely wondering why novice or casual photographers would NEED studio equipment. As I stated above, cultural and social differences at play here. I cannot afford to spend big or even moderate amounts on my hobbies.

peace


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 2, 2013)

harishankar said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > harishankar said:
> ...




If a casual photographer wants to do studio type work, then yes a casual photographer needs items like this.  just because as a casual shoter you dont shoot photos like this doesnt mean this person doesnt.


----------



## nonamexx (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks. Point noted. I will remove my earlier post from this thread as it was not meant as technical advise and my post is now causing this thread to go off topic.


----------



## bywhacky (Apr 4, 2013)

can any uk members tell me where I can get one of these here or what model would be equivalent to it here Flashpojnt 320M monolights


----------

